# Wing Chun sparring gear



## blastman (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Im looking for chest guard for our club so we can practise counter (chain) punches at full power and do some sparring. We dont have heavy bag or wall bag yet.
What do you think about using chest guards? Can they be hit by bare fist w/o gloves?

I found this proforce chest guard on internet which I kinda like:
http://www.karatekorner.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/productID/10310.htm
What do you think? What kind of other gear you use for sparring/training?

Thank you


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 21, 2008)

I too have thought about using those to help beginners get over pulling their punches during pak-dah exercises since a lot of people come from karate schools were they spend years pulling their punches.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 21, 2008)

-sighs-... Isn't part of the point behind hitting people in the chest during Wing Chun training to toughen up the person on the receiving end? Or am I missing somthing here?

I'll also disregard the pulling punches punches comment about Karate.


----------



## blastman (Jan 22, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> -sighs-... Isn't part of the point behind hitting people in the chest during Wing Chun training to toughen up the person on the receiving end? Or am I missing somthing here?
> 
> I'll also disregard the pulling punches punches comment about Karate.



Yes you are right. Toughen up is big part of it. But I dont know... I dont last very long when sombody repeatedly chain me in the chest. I'll talk to my instructor about this and then we decide.

Thank you.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 22, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> -sighs-... Isn't part of the point behind hitting people in the chest during Wing Chun training to toughen up the person on the receiving end? Or am I missing somthing here?



Yeah, it toughens you up and mentally prepares for you for being hit. By as the OP stated, he was looking as using them to go full blast to the same spot over and over and over again.



> I'll also disregard the pulling punches punches comment about Karate.



Why, is it going to be another "Well my karate school doesn't..." statement? Good for your school, but we both know a majority of strip-mall dojos do everything from a "safe distance", but that's getting OT.


----------



## geezer (Jan 22, 2008)

blastman said:


> Yes you are right. Toughen up is big part of it. But I dont know... I dont last very long when sombody repeatedly chain me in the chest. I'll talk to my instructor about this and then we decide.
> 
> Thank you.


 
That's why a Wing Tsun/Chun style chest guard IS helpful in training--especially if you are feeding punches to another student and receiving hundreds of chest punches in return during a class. Even if your partner "pulls" his punches, he should be making firm contact and driving you back. Multiply that by a dozen partners duting an hour or two of class and the guard makes good sense! Be sure and get a WC or WT style guard that is reinforced over the sternum.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 23, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> Why, is it going to be another "Well my karate school doesn't..." statement? Good for your school, but we both know a majority of strip-mall dojos do everything from a "safe distance", but that's getting OT.


 
That's not just Karate, there are Judo, Ju Jutsu, Tae Kwon Do, Kung Fu, Silat, Escrima, and even Wing Chun schools that do that. Old school guys are zealotious in there training and level of contact, the idea of a McDojo is not in anyway limited to Karate styles.


----------

